# got my betta and snail today



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i just got my betta and snail today and betta nipped on snails antena twice so far and he has only been in there for not even an hour. but he isnt paying the snail any attention now. maybe it will be okay, and he was just seeing if it was something he could eat or not.
also does anyone have any good sites about fin rot. i found some but i really need pictures. i am sure this is a viel tail betta but his fins do look alittle odd. probably just that i am paranoid....


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

My betta goes after my snail every once in a while no problems here. I thikn it gives them something to do when they discover that something else is moving in the tank.

There are some disease sites on this form but if you think it's finrot try getting some melafix. It fixed my betta right up.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

thanks. after looking closer i dont think he has fin rot.
and he also has not bugged the snail all day.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

If you have a veil tail. You should see a phenomenon among betta called "blowing a tail" this happens in time when the tail gets too long so the betta try to remove it (maybe it becomes too heavy). Very common to halfmoon betta. Thats why the tail appear rot. You shouldnot worry about this, this is normal. Just maintain a good water for your betta.

About the snail, they will be ok in time...


----------



## Chicklette (Feb 18, 2006)

> If you have a veil tail. You should see a phenomenon among betta called "blowing a tail" this happens in time when the tail gets too long so the betta try to remove it (maybe it becomes too heavy). Very common to halfmoon betta. Thats why the tail appear rot. You shouldnot worry about this, this is normal. Just maintain a good water for your betta.
> 
> About the snail, they will be ok in time...


Wow, I had no clue about that, very good to know! I have snails with my bettas, at first they picked at it but now they just ignore them.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

yup betta doesnt care for the snail anymore.
i am very glad. 
honestly a snail was about the only reason i wanted to get into fish again. i wonder what it would be like to maybe have MORE snails in there with betta in a few months.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

If you get rid of the betta and you like inverts. Why not get some shrimp to go with your snails?


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

sometime in the future perhaps. i am in love with my betta!
i wouldnt mind having a 10 gallon of nothing but snails. i guess they would eat alot of those allegy wafers heh!


----------



## Chicklette (Feb 18, 2006)

Check out my monsters.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

awesome!!!!


----------

